# What was your most memorable costume?



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

"Alice Bowie" from Cheech and Chongs "Up in Smoke" (damn you 80's!)


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

I would have to go with this that I done last year only because when I showed up at my sister and brother in laws Halloween party my brother in law came up to me to introduce himself because he had no idea who I was...


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

pdcollins6092 said:


> I would have to go with this that I done last year only because when I showed up at my sister and brother in laws Halloween party my brother in law came up to me to introduce himself because he had no idea who I was...


Awww, can't see it...you should move it into an album.


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Ok... I made an album in my profile.


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Not necessarily my favorite, but my most memorable was "Charley's Aunt" from the play and film.

I got a lot of nice compliments as well as a lot of attention.










TC


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

As a couple, the undertaker and his wife. As an individual, I _love_ being the Bride of Frankenstein. 

I get the most reaction from the Cannibal. Especially the day the cops stopped me in my Corvette when I was dressed as the Cannibal. The first thing I gave them was my name tag from The Costume Shop! They wanted my driver license, reg and proof of ins. Imagine that! LOL.

I make all my costumes so it's hard to decide. I wear a costume almost every day in October because I work at The Costume Shop and each one has different memories.

Check it out at: The Costume Shop - Boise, Idaho - We've Got You Covered!


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Skulkin said:


> As a couple, the undertaker and his wife. As an individual, I _love_ being the Bride of Frankenstein.
> 
> I get the most reaction from the Cannibal. Especially the day the cops stopped me in my Corvette when I was dressed as the Cannibal. The first thing I gave them was my name tag from The Costume Shop! They wanted my driver license, reg and proof of ins. Imagine that! LOL.
> 
> ...


All are great. But I do like you as The Bride. I can see why the cops stopped you dressed as a cannabal!. Lol! I have never thought of that one. Something to consider.

Great costumes!

TC


----------



## zleviticus (Sep 11, 2009)

my dracula costume form when i was 8 that my mom made me. I think that is what got me in to halloween in the first place and costuming now.


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

This one I modeled after a Clive Barker character. I'm surprised I was able to even find this old pic. I scared a few even under the office lights (with mask OFF). LOL It was late at the office and I didn't have the mask on when it was taken.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Not nearly as frightful as the others, but my first homemade costume will always hold a special place in my heart.

I was 9, my parents decided that I was too old to go TOT anymore and I don't think my dad was even home. 

I made a white mouse costume. I got a white trash bag and cut arm and leg holes, stuffed it with paper and put on white tights with a white shorts and tee. I made ears out of paper plates and stuck them on a hairband and painted my nose black. Made a tail out of clothesline. 

I was so proud of that costume. 


My fave costume as an adult was when I was in college theater. I was a vampire victim. I worked the ticket booth for "Dracula" and all of us workers got to raid the costume shop. I had a deep-red silk cut-down-to-there Victorian gown, my hair piled up in ringlets and white makeup with bite wounds trailing blood down my chest.  I got hit on all night! I wish I had pics!


----------



## DannyDanger (Sep 17, 2009)

Well as a kid my most memorable was the Frankenstein monster. I was realllly into the Universal monsters around then, and no not just in October. haha This was like an ongoing thing. So of all of them I some how fixated on being Frankenstein's. I had the clothes and all but the face was finally finalized when I noticed a cut out mask on the back of like rice krispies or something. But it was a lame cardboard one. So my mom made it better by gluing it to a styrofoam mask of a hobo haha. we covered the hobo with black paper and then put the mask of Frankenstein's over it. I think it may have been the first year I got to choose my own costume which is why it was so memorable. And I loved those damn monsters!!!

And recently, last year, my most memorable was my Edward Scissorhands costume. I got sooo many compliments on it and it was awesome cuz it was entirely made of stuff I got from the 99 cent store! only 8 bucks! "Just call me the 8 dollar costume king baby!"


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

Mine was a Raggedy Ann costume those plastic ones that came in a box with the plastic face. I was 7 & went trick or treating... bent over to tie my shoe & it split right up the back lol. I will never forget that.


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

ahh Skulkin, that's hilarious that you were stopped by the cops in your cannibal gear! 



Skulkin said:


> Skulkin


I love how you guys look as the undertaker and wife. That dress is so complimentary to the undertakers outfit, and it is absolutely stunning!!


DannyDanger, I LOVE Edward Scissorhands, I can't believe you pulled off that amazing costume for such a low price! It looks so much better than the expensive 'official' one that can be bought! 


DannyDanger said:


> And recently, last year, my most memorable was my Edward Scissorhands costume. I got sooo many compliments on it and it was awesome cuz it was entirely made of stuff I got from the 99 cent store! only 8 bucks! "Just call me the 8 dollar costume king baby!"


----------



## selz (Oct 19, 2007)

Two years ago I made twoof those creatures that looks like you're riding on the back of a giant emu (type creature).

They were big, black and fluffy, with black extendable necks, red LEDs in the eyes, and the beaks opened and closed when you squeezed the "reins". My "legs" were leather pants with heeled boots, and my husbands was grey denim with chunky boots. We had black chicken-feet strapped to our own feet, and hubby wore black fluffy trousers to match the body (I went for black leggins to have a more feminine bird)!

I was hugely proud of my creation, especially as I made two - we looked amazing, even if I say so myself


----------

